# Poly Isle Fish Weir?



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been reading on this board in the older posts about fish coming into the canals. I also saw in another post as I was reading this board that there is a fish weir in Poly Isle (that might be removed) that prevents them from coming in. As a future resident there I am wondering if anyone can confirm this? Sure would be nice to wet a line from the dock....

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if there was one there, it was removed years ago.... lots of trout and rat reds in poly isles in the winter.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

What's the most interesting catch you've seen in the canals?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2lb lizardfish.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I built that weir probably 20+ yrs ago under contract with th the developer... Never quite understood it's purpose except for the state to punish the developers...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

we have been waiting forwever to get part of the weir removed. we are closer ??a couple of weeks and hopefully will get some flush in here.In my canal, we have NO FISH. Maybe that will change with more water moving thru.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I will TOTALLY help you push that cause... is it an HOA thing? Is there anything I can do to help the removal project along?


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

we used to have a lot of good sized mullet, until a commercial fisherman came in and dredged every canal for 3 years of just about anything that was swimming.



My canal has a lot of bait fish, and a pretty good blue crab population, small shrimp and a lot of oysters on the docks and seewalls.



I caught a 5lbs Flounder off of the old bridge about 10 years ago using a rattle trap.



The wier should be completely gone by the end of November, join the HOA www.polyisles.org it is only $35 a year and gets you the combination to the private boat ramp, some great barbecues and picnics and email updates.



Skippy


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks a tonfor the info - I am planning on joining the HOA - hope to meet a few of you!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

where and what are you guys talking about?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok so I'm finally moved in and starting to settle in... I dropped the light off the dock tonight and there certainly is a good supply of very small bait but that seems to be about it... tried floating a gulp shrimp w/ the tide about 6 ft deep - nada... anyone seen anything in their canals this time of year? Any help/tips would be appreciated!


----------



## basscve-mo (Oct 11, 2007)

I've done alot of reading and a few posts up to now, but wanted to announce that We are finally leaving Missouri and moving full time to Poly Isles!!! Be there in early February! Thanks to all who have helped us get through the last couple of years and look forward to seeing our neighbors! We are psyched! Best wishes to all for a MUCH better New Year!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *asago (1/3/2009)*
> 
> Ok so I'm finally moved in and starting to settle in... I dropped the light off the dock tonight and there certainly is a good supply of very small bait but that seems to be about it... tried floating a gulp shrimp w/ the tide about 6 ft deep - nada... anyone seen anything in their canals this time of year? Any help/tips would be appreciated!




Hey bud, buy one of those dock lights you can mount and plug in..They are much brighter and much more well suited to attracting fish..The fish are there they might just have to get used to your dock..


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the area and also the neighborhood. As for the "fish weir", It never was a "fish weir" but was actually a concrete wall that the Army Corp. and FDEP required to close off the canal system many years ago (long, long, very long story). Through much effort and struggles of dedicated Homeowners Assn. members, it was partially removed for access years ago. More work and effort resulted in a nearly complete removal and the permenant access we now enjoy. As of late November we have a 50' wide access opening and 6' deep access channel. 

As for fishing, I've tried for years to catch fish from my dock at one of the dead ends of the canals, but have yet to bag a keeper. I have seen lots of mullet, some redfish, specs, gar and once even a remora up here, so I guess anything's possible if you have the patience. The best fishing nearby is probably at the opening of the canal system to the bay, or just inside in Redfish Bayou. A bit futher out, try Garcon Point Bridge or 3 mile. :letsdrink


----------

